# Are break ins at a all time high right now?



## Guest

Over the weekend and into today,I did about 30+ inspects and 90 % have been broken into.Is this happening to everybody.I use to remember the break ins,but now they are sawing off board ups and bringing latters.I even had about 10 of them where they actually pulled all of the cooper out of the walls.

So in regards these house are worth nothing now and they will do no work them but will pay for snow/grass/and inspects and the economy will continue to down spiral.


----------



## Guest

In some neighborhoods in dayton nearly every vacant home is broken into.


----------



## thanohano44

MKM Landscaping said:


> Over the weekend and into today,I did about 30+ inspects and 90 % have been broken into.Is this happening to everybody.I use to remember the break ins,but now they are sawing off board ups and bringing latters.I even had about 10 of them where they actually pulled all of the cooper out of the walls.
> 
> So in regards these house are worth nothing now and they will do no work them but will pay for snow/grass/and inspects and the economy will continue to down spiral.


This is very common in AZ! Especially in Phoenix, Tucson and Yuma. What's worse is we can board up the dang property and have to be back out within days to do it all over again. In Stockton, CA I've had properties that have had to be respected and boarded up as many as 3 times in a week. 

I might offend some people on the explanation of why and where this happens. Section 8, welfare, HUD recipients, illegal immigrants, and people with a victim mentality tend to be where these problems happen. Make sure you're packing heat always.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> This is very common in AZ! Especially in Phoenix, Tucson and Yuma. What's worse is we can board up the dang property and have to be back out within days to do it all over again. In Stockton, CA I've had properties that have had to be respected and boarded up as many as 3 times in a week.
> 
> I might offend some people on the explanation of why and where this happens. Section 8, welfare, HUD recipients, illegal immigrants, and people with a victim mentality tend to be where these problems happen. Make sure you're packing heat always.


After today I am greatly thinking about packing heat.I would think that after 1 break in they would grab all they want,but to show up 3 times a week,they must be having a slumber party


----------



## Guest

Are you just doing property inspections and filling out a PCR and/or damage report?


----------



## Guest

Its weird I was suppose to do wints,secures and bids for repairs.I made 450 dollars over the weekend and it cost me 2000 with gas,3 crews and etc.I am at my breaking point with this regional.I don't do pcr they use my photos as a PCR and on top of the weekend costing me a fortune I dropped my tablet and had a even bigger head ache


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> Its weird I was suppose to do wints,secures and bids for repairs.I made 450 dollars over the weekend and it cost me 2000 with gas,3 crews and etc.I am at my breaking point with this regional.I don't do pcr they use my photos as a PCR and on top of the weekend costing me a fortune I dropped my tablet and had a even bigger head ache


Why in the world would you need 3 crews to do $450 worth of work?


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> After today I am greatly thinking about packing heat.I would think that after 1 break in they would grab all they want,but to show up 3 times a week,they must be having a slumber party


That's exactly what they are doing! Breaking in to sleep, do drugs, hang out.


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> Why in the world would you need 3 crews to do $450 worth of work?


I was suppose to do 15 wints,7 board ups and a couple of sales clean.I brought all my guys down to this area and was not able to do any work without a bid approval so I was only able to get trip charges.

I did do alot of estimates but only received trip charges


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> I was suppose to do 15 wints,7 board ups and a couple of sales clean.I brought all my guys down to this area and was not able to do any work without a bid approval so I was only able to get trip charges.
> 
> I did do alot of estimates but only received trip charges


So they give you a work order but then tell you that you need approval? 
That's messed up.


----------



## Guest

I was suppose to do the jobs but because every single home was broken into,they would not let me do any job on site until they had a bid and approved it.I am sure I will be real busy in the next week when all these houses need to be boarded and secured.The only reason I like this regional because they have the best board up prices in this area


----------



## BPWY

MKM Landscaping said:


> I don't do pcr they use my photos as a PCR







Are you working for Mid A out of NE City?


----------



## BPWY

On the subject of break ins.................... I see virtually none.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> On the subject of break ins.................... I see virtually none.


That's because your area is not full of lazy, shiftless wards of the tax payers and government. I presume the citizens in your area are honest and know that hard work and integrity goes a long way. Not so much out here.


----------



## BPWY

There are some, but it seems like there is a balance in the population.
The higher the scum level rises the bigger the problems become.


----------



## GTX63

Breaks ins at vacant properties become more frequent at the 70k and under price range.


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> Over the weekend and into today,I did about 30+ inspects and 90 % have been broken into.Is this happening to everybody.I use to remember the break ins,but now they are sawing off board ups and bringing latters.I even had about 10 of them where they actually pulled all of the cooper out of the walls.
> 
> So in regards these house are worth nothing now and they will do no work them but will pay for snow/grass/and inspects and the economy will continue to down spiral.


Methheads.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> This is very common in AZ! Especially in Phoenix, Tucson and Yuma. What's worse is we can board up the dang property and have to be back out within days to do it all over again. In Stockton, CA I've had properties that have had to be respected and boarded up as many as 3 times in a week.
> 
> I might offend some people on the explanation of why and where this happens. Section 8, welfare, HUD recipients, illegal immigrants, and people with a victim mentality tend to be where these problems happen. Make sure you're packing heat always.


Illegals just camping.:laughing:


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> Breaks ins at vacant properties become more frequent at the 70k and under price range.







That is quite true of the few I did see.



I've seen $500,000 houses remain unlocked for months on end. 
No problems.


----------



## BPWY

There is one property that sticks in my mind.


Its on 30 acres, rural setting along a traveled 2 lane highway.
Arguably a fairly peaceful setting. Except some thing about that property ALWAYS had my nerves up. When I was outside mowing the grass or simply taking photos it wasn't too bad. Unlock the door and step across the threshold......... it was all I could do to force my self to stay inside.
My 1911 normally rides in the pickup. Thats how safe I feel even working by myself.
Not here. That puppy was close at hand when ever I went in the house.

I would be back to that place multiple times across the span of a year and a few months. It was always the same.

Probably around the 10 month mark of my time looking after it it did get vandalized and all the easy recyclables were removed. That didn't improve my freak out reaction.
But it was really odd how that property would freak me out the way it did.

I think I'd like to know whats in its history............ then again.......... maybe I dont.
Just be happy that I no longer go there. 
Since that regional lost me the property has really gone down hill farther than it was.
BAC had a solid $60k offer on the place. But noooooooooooooooo, now it sits and grows less and less valuable every day.


----------



## JenkinsHB

They break into homes in broad daylight in Milwaukee. My crew watched a couple guys go from house to house right down the block. They just used a ladder to climb in the second floor windows as all the windows on the main floor were boarded. Police won't even respond to a call on a vacant house.


----------



## thanohano44

JenkinsHB said:


> They break into homes in broad daylight in Milwaukee. My crew watched a couple guys go from house to house right down the block. They just used a ladder to climb in the second floor windows as all the windows on the main floor were boarded. Police won't even respond to a call on a vacant house.


What? And the neighbors do nothing??? I get the cops called on us when we are removing TRASH from the yard and rekeying the locks. It's so funny, the cops show up, see me or my guys and they start laughing. We usually make sure to have an extra dozen of Krispy kreme's when doing initial secures.


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> They break into homes in broad daylight in Milwaukee. My crew watched a couple guys go from house to house right down the block. They just used a ladder to climb in the second floor windows as all the windows on the main floor were boarded. Police won't even respond to a call on a vacant house.


I know that so many cities are having severe budget woes, that the police staff is cut way, way back. We've had problems with lack of response to vacant houses in Southeastern Virginia, too. 

And as I mentioned elsewhere, copper theft is a huge problem here.


----------



## brm1109

*break ins*

I will never forget one that we did last year. As we were boarding the windows in the back of the house we heard noise in the front.
I went to the front of the house and there were guys carrying out the appliances.
I told them that they had to stop and we were boarding the house. The one guy says "you do what you do and we do what we do". I called the PD which the precinct was right around the corner. After 15 minutes, I walked around the corner to the precinct and the cop told me that they had nobody to respond.
Finally I talked to the thieves and said we had to finish the boarding. The guy actually goes to me "how long will you be? we will leave but we're breaking back in after you leave".
Sometimes you can't win.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> I will never forget one that we did last year. As we were boarding the windows in the back of the house we heard noise in the front.
> I went to the front of the house and there were guys carrying out the appliances.
> I told them that they had to stop and we were boarding the house. The one guy says "you do what you do and we do what we do". I called the PD which the precinct was right around the corner. After 15 minutes, I walked around the corner to the precinct and the cop told me that they had nobody to respond.
> Finally I talked to the thieves and said we had to finish the boarding. The guy actually goes to me "how long will you be? we will leave but we're breaking back in after you leave".
> Sometimes you can't win.


Wow!! Never heard of that happening.


----------



## Guest

Has anybody work for us best repair


----------



## mtmtnman

kevo said:


> Has anybody work for us best repair


Yes. No issues and 2-3 weeks out on payment..................


----------



## APlusPPGroup

brm1109 said:


> I called the PD which the precinct was right around the corner. After 15 minutes, I walked around the corner to the precinct and the cop told me that they had nobody to respond.
> Finally I talked to the thieves and said we had to finish the boarding. The guy actually goes to me "how long will you be? we will leave but we're breaking back in after you leave".
> Sometimes you can't win.


Honest thieves?:blink:

I know all about response times like those and your story reminds me of something similar that I went through.

I was at the Post Office in Upland, CA, a few years ago and there was a very long line because of the holidays. 

In the parking lot was a car with 3 little kids in it all by themselves, key hanging out of the ignition, and every window rolled all the way down. One of those little ones was a baby in a car seat. The other 2 were under 3 y/o.

From where I stood, the PD was on the opposite corner and I could have thrown a rock and hit the dispatcher. I called and was told an officer would be there shortly. 15 minutes later I called back and was told they were all busy and had no one to respond. Meanwhile, I'm watching cruisers going in and out of the parking lot at the PD.

I was so pissed! What about the safety of those kids? Who knows that someone wouldn't jump in the car and take off with them? Mom and the PD should BOTH be ashamed of themselves! 

I ended up sticking around until mom came out. NO WAY was I going to let 3 little babies sit there unsupervised. Mom got a piece of my mind, too.

Linda


----------



## GTX63

Dial 911, and you report a burglery in progress at 123 Main Street and discribe the crooks. No need to mention who owns it, whether it is vacant, etc.
That's how we get them out to the house right away and we give out the details once they arrive.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Honest thieves?:blink:
> 
> I know all about response times like those and your story reminds me of something similar that I went through.
> 
> I was at the Post Office in Upland, CA, a few years ago and there was a very long line because of the holidays.
> 
> In the parking lot was a car with 3 little kids in it all by themselves, key hanging out of the ignition, and every window rolled all the way down. One of those little ones was a baby in a car seat. The other 2 were under 3 y/o.
> 
> From where I stood, the PD was on the opposite corner and I could have thrown a rock and hit the dispatcher. I called and was told an officer would be there shortly. 15 minutes later I called back and was told they were all busy and had no one to respond. Meanwhile, I'm watching cruisers going in and out of the parking lot at the PD.
> 
> I was so pissed! What about the safety of those kids? Who knows that someone wouldn't jump in the car and take off with them? Mom and the PD should BOTH be ashamed of themselves!
> 
> I ended up sticking around until mom came out. NO WAY was I going to let 3 little babies sit there unsupervised. Mom got a piece of my mind, too.
> 
> Linda


Love it!!! I think you were on the phone with me once while I shared a piece of my mind with a mother who left her 2 kids in the car, with the engine running in 114 degree heat this summer.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I think I may have been. It sounds familiar. The incident I wrote about irritated me so much. I had a pretty full plate that day myself but I'd rather stay and know the kids are okay than drive off and wonder. I'd still be wondering to this day if I hadn't.

The police departments are here to "serve and protect", so they say. In most instances, they probably do. But the few they don't are usually the ones where the really bad stuff happens.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> I think I may have been. It sounds familiar. The incident I wrote about irritated me so much. I had a pretty full plate that day myself but I'd rather stay and know the kids are okay than drive off and wonder. I'd still be wondering to this day if I hadn't.
> 
> The police departments are here to "serve and protect", so they say. In most instances, they probably do. But the few they don't are usually the ones where the really bad stuff happens.
> 
> Linda


Linda, you forgot to mention. Krispy kreme's. "to serve and protect Krispy Kreme's". Lol. This seems to be the general consensus in the Phoenix area.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol. We've filed several police reports in the Phoenix and Tucson areas. Never had to buy Krispy Kremes. They came out with no problem.

It's the CLIENT that didn't do anything, once the reports were filed. I'm guessing curried rice wouldn't be the answer either.:whistling

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> lol. We've filed several police reports in the Phoenix and Tucson areas. Never had to buy Krispy Kremes. They came out with no problem.
> 
> It's the CLIENT that didn't do anything, once the reports were filed. I'm guessing curried rice wouldn't be the answer either.:whistling
> 
> Linda


I love curry rice! I hurry for curry. Lol


----------



## Racerx

JenkinsHB said:


> They break into homes in broad daylight in Milwaukee. My crew watched a couple guys go from house to house right down the block. They just used a ladder to climb in the second floor windows as all the windows on the main floor were boarded. Police won't even respond to a call on a vacant house.


Uh I dunno about that one......I lived in Milwaukee for the majority of my life (live in a suburb of it now) and our cops here are pretty good , just had a conversation with a couple yesterday about a crime I witnessed while doing a lawn cut, did your guy's call the police or just watch the crooks?....


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> I'm guessing curried rice wouldn't be the answer either.:whistling
> 
> Linda



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos

I walked in one of our houses to do the before pics for the monthly cleaning. After I got through the living room I noticed that someone had moved in. Trash spread around and a pile of cigarette butts on the new carpet. 

I remember thinking, Aww crap... I am too far in to get out fast. I am going to have to fight someone. I don't want to fight someone. This sucks. 

I could see my son in the back yard checking out the exterior and I thought there is no way he will hear me. I am so on my own. This really sucks. 

While thinking this I was backing out of the house. I made it to the door wthout incident and the neighbor was waiting for me in the road. She told me the realtor had surprised the squatter a few hours earlier. Fortunately for him the guy simply ran. The cops showed up and scoured the area and did not find him. She said the realtor was real shook up. I know how I felt and I did not meet the guy face to face. 

We called it in and go authorization on the spot to board the window he broke to get in and clean up the mess. 


We had a house that creeped us out too. It was the attic access in the garage that did it. The attic door had a hasp and lock on it. Anytime you went into the garage the hair on the back of your neck would stand up and you got the feeling the lock was there to keep something in the attic. We never did cut the lock off.


----------



## mtmtnman

Gypsos said:


> We had a house that creeped us out too. It was the attic access in the garage that did it. The attic door had a hasp and lock on it. Anytime you went into the garage the hair on the back of your neck would stand up and you got the feeling the lock was there to keep something in the attic. We never did cut the lock off.



That's where all the goodies where!!!!! ( or the bones....................)


----------



## BPWY

Yup, thats where the body was.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Yup, thats where the body was.


 That is my BIGGEST fear working on these homes........

Can we say a "hack" did the lock change?? How is a body in a car missed?? I always get a license plate # and VIN # on any vehicle i find on site.............


*"We all had a feeling she was inside," said Edy. "They (bank) foreclosed and changed the locks and no one noticed, unbelievable."
*
http://www.wesh.com/r/25840018/detail.html

MELBOURNE, Fla. — Bank contractors, inspectors and even the new owner of a foreclosed home walked past the silver Chevy Nova in the garage numerous times before discovering the former homeowner — dead on the front seat. http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2011-07-02-foreclosed-home-body_n.htm

Gulfport man tries to kill himself as bank forecloses on his home....
http://www.tampabay.com/news/humaninterest/article1134965.ece

Body Found In Foreclosed South Side Home 
At about 1:30 p.m., police were dispatched to the 100 block of Lindenwald Drive after getting a call from a representative of a mortgage company.
http://www.theindychannel.com/news/29293592/detail.html


----------



## GTX63

See if you can find the cadaver in this one.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

That first story is really, really sad. People speculate when they don't see a neighbor for awhile but rarely investigate unless they know that person well.

So she died alone and couldn't even have a decent burial for over a year.

Sad, just really sad.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

FWIW, If any of you see pets in a house and you feel they where abandoned PLEASE make a call. There is help out there for these animals. Here is a good place to send people too as well. http://nopawsleftbehind.org/paws/Home/Main.aspx


----------



## mtmtnman

Back to the original subject. Here's a good one!!!!

Burglars interrupted by showing of foreclosed home.....

_"Copper tubing that had been removed from the basement ceiling, furnace and water heater was found in a pile in the basement along with tools and flashlights.

Neighbors said the woman was seen cutting the lawn and the vehicles were seen in the driveway for long periods of time on several occasions, so they assumed the couple had been hired to look after the home."_

http://www.wauwatosanow.com/news/59274847.html


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> FWIW, If any of you see pets in a house and you feel they where abandoned PLEASE make a call. There is help out there for these animals. Here is a good place to send people too as well. http://nopawsleftbehind.org/paws/Home/Main.aspx


Awesome! Thank you for the link. I haven't had an animal rescue in a couple years but, every once in awhile, a vendor will ask what to do with one.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Back to the original subject. Here's a good one!!!!
> 
> Burglars interrupted by showing of foreclosed home.....
> 
> "Copper tubing that had been removed from the basement ceiling, furnace and water heater was found in a pile in the basement along with tools and flashlights.
> 
> Neighbors said the woman was seen cutting the lawn and the vehicles were seen in the driveway for long periods of time on several occasions, so they assumed the couple had been hired to look after the home."
> 
> http://www.wauwatosanow.com/news/59274847.html


Probably a hack contractor


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Probably a hack contractor


You think????? Hacked the wiring out of the wall, Hacked the plumbing out of the joists, Hacked the A/C lines......................................................:whistling:whistling


----------



## Guest

Here is a thought.
There are plenty of people getting into this business each day and people leaving just as fast.All of us can pretty much get into any property without a thought.Do you happen think,that maybe contractors not getting paid and coming back and stealing.Just a thought on how they are getting repaid for there losses


----------



## mtmtnman

MKM Landscaping said:


> Here is a thought.
> There are plenty of people getting into this business each day and people leaving just as fast.All of us can pretty much get into any property without a thought.Do you happen think,that maybe contractors not getting paid and coming back and stealing.Just a thought on how they are getting repaid for there losses



I am owed thousands of dollars from a few different companies that didn't pay me put i would NEVER go as low as stealing copper. Dumping debris on a property that i wasn't paid for a debris removal on?? Maybe.......:whistling:whistling


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I am owed thousands of dollars from a few different companies that didn't pay me put i would NEVER go as low as stealing copper. Dumping debris on a property that i wasn't paid for a debris removal on?? Maybe.......:whistling:whistling


It's so much more easier to do things the right way in this country, why do it the wrong way?


----------



## Guest

THIS is a great business for crooks!!!!!

Answer a craiglist ad and start work. Rip out copper, remove furnace, steal personal items. appliances walk out...the list goes on. 

Even Police Detectives have said this to me....


----------



## Guest

Thats what I think,grab work order, key code,get master key with the local 5 digits and pfftt,all value gone.

You would think that sooner or later police would monitor the activty at recycling plants,scrap yards and etc


----------



## Gypsos

MKM Landscaping said:


> Thats what I think,grab work order, key code,get master key with the local 5 digits and pfftt,all value gone.
> 
> You would think that sooner or later police would monitor the activty at recycling plants,scrap yards and etc


I my area they local police and the scrap yards work together. You have to have documentation to bring in copper from A/C units to prove you are allowed to have it and they take names and DL numbers for large amounts and from people that are not the regualrs they know are legitimate scrappers.


----------



## Gypsos

FremontREO said:


> THIS is a great business for crooks!!!!!
> 
> Answer a craiglist ad and start work. Rip out copper, remove furnace, steal personal items. appliances walk out...the list goes on.
> 
> Even Police Detectives have said this to me....


I helped catch a vendor who was doing this. I found it to be a strange coincidence that every property they did the initial services and trashout at had no appliances, water heater, A/C unit, etc. 

I reported this to my customer every time I showed up for the first routine maintenance and everything was gone. I do not know if the got the law involved or not but they did fire them.


----------



## HollandPPC

Gypsos said:


> I helped catch a vendor who was doing this. I found it to be a strange coincidence that every property they did the initial services and trashout at had no appliances, water heater, A/C unit, etc.
> 
> I reported this to my customer every time I showed up for the first routine maintenance and everything was gone. I do not know if the got the law involved or not but they did fire them.


Similar situation. up here. I could be wrong but sure seems a good 80% of damages we find don't look like homeowner abuse. Only so many houses can have all the lights, covers, pipes etc missing.

I knew a guy who would replace every sump pump regardless of working or not.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Similar situation. up here. I could be wrong but sure seems a good 80% of damages we find don't look like homeowner abuse. Only so many houses can have all the lights, covers, pipes etc missing.
> 
> I knew a guy who would replace every sump pump regardless of working or not.


He'll be out of work soon. There's this thing called a 2nd bid which weeds out people and their imaginary damages. 

Although, he could say he is installing a new one in order to preserve the property and ensure it works. I know a guy who does that too. But he never creates imaginary damages.


----------



## BPWY

The siblings took on a FNG with very bad habits.

He vandalized a property I did the initial, stole any of the personals left that were of even the slightest value and claimed that I didn't winterize the property at all.
He also claimed that it had froze and broke in 5 places. 

Every thing was a complete lie.



They took his side not mine when I had been a trouble free vendor for them for over a year.

I told them what they could do with their work.

Its really sick when they would take his side and not mine when I had full proof of what he was doing.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> The siblings took on a FNG with very bad habits.
> 
> He vandalized a property I did the initial, stole any of the personals left that were of even the slightest value and claimed that I didn't winterize the property at all.
> He also claimed that it had froze and broke in 5 places.
> 
> Every thing was a complete lie.
> 
> They took his side not mine when I had been a trouble free vendor for them for over a year.
> 
> I told them what they could do with their work.
> 
> Its really sick when they would take his side and not mine when I had full proof of what he was doing.


What's a FNG?


----------



## BPWY

The N and G stand for New Guy.


You fill in the F. :laughing: :laughing:




Yes its a derogatory term.


----------



## GTX63

It's also possible that since he was a new guy, he didn't have insurance on file naming them on his policy yet. It may not have mattered who was believable, it was who's insurance can they reclaim the damage from.


----------



## thanohano44

Gypsos said:


> I helped catch a vendor who was doing this. I found it to be a strange coincidence that every property they did the initial services and trashout at had no appliances, water heater, A/C unit, etc.
> 
> I reported this to my customer every time I showed up for the first routine maintenance and everything was gone. I do not know if the got the law involved or not but they did fire them.


This is why BAC has realtors meet contractors to do the initial secures on REO's. 

I also knew of a few realtors who were taking personal property. There was a 52" Samsung plasma tv at a trash out we did for FAS. I called and advised my PM and they said supply a bid. I got the bid removal 3 days later. I went back to do the work and the realtor and his boy lover friend were loading it up in their SUV. I took a photo of that. Got their card. And I still see their signs around on properties with Fannie Mae.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> It's also possible that since he was a new guy, he didn't have insurance on file naming them on his policy yet. It may not have mattered who was believable, it was who's insurance can they reclaim the damage from.







They never pinched my ins.
I just had to go back over to that remote property to verify his lies or they were going to back charge me his bid to wint and repair damages.

Since I knew he was completely FOS I chose to make the trip.
Wasted an entire day because it was a nearly 3 hr drive one way up in the CO mountains.
They gave me their lousy $25 trip charge since the guy lied to me.

A "normal" pressure test is no more than 5lbs pressure lost in 30 mins.
I video taped this one with 0.0 lbs of pressure loss in 45 mins.
They didn't care in the slightest that the FNG banged me so bad.

I was pretty livid with them. Our working relationship deteriorated VERY fast after that job.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> They never pinched my ins.
> I just had to go back over to that remote property to verify his lies or they were going to back charge me his bid to wint and repair damages.
> 
> Since I knew he was completely FOS I chose to make the trip.
> Wasted an entire day because it was a nearly 3 hr drive one way up in the CO mountains.
> They gave me their lousy $25 trip charge since the guy lied to me.
> 
> A "normal" pressure test is no more than 5lbs pressure lost in 30 mins.
> I video taped this one with 0.0 lbs of pressure loss in 45 mins.
> They didn't care in the slightest that the FNG banged me so bad.
> 
> I was pretty livid with them. Our working relationship deteriorated VERY fast after that job.


You should've banged the FNG's face into a rock.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> You should've banged the FNG's face into a rock.







Its a good thing I didn't know who he was or ever ran into him.


----------



## CSREO

I think that we are seeing less, in terms of vandals and vagrants. When we do properties in Compton, Watts, and So Central we see a ton of that. Some areas of Riverside, and San Bernardino will see a higher amount of druggies in the properties. However, in the standard neighborhoods, it seems as if they have gone down. Originally it seemed to be teens in the houses doing their weekend parties. Now that the FC scene has been around for some time, those houses in the decent and nicer areas seem to be left alone. Most of the properties we go into do not require a board up, unless it was damage that looks to have been done previously by the owner/tenant.


----------

